# Cleaned a Couple of BOCA Orange Seal Bearings in Acetone...



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

...and it didn't turn out so well! They came out slower than they went in. Was I supposed to remove the orange seals before putting them in the acetone? They're better today than they were yesterday, so maybe the seals got a bit swollen and now the acetone has weathered off and they're getting back to normal size?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*yes*

yes, you were supposed to pop the orange seal out on both sides, clean them and pop the seals back in.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Any tricks to getting them out - needle?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-maintenance/fishing-reel-bearing-maintenance-installation.aspx


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-maintenance/fishing-reel-bearing-maintenance-installation.aspx


Perfect - thanks. Hopefully I didn't permanently damage the seals...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Perfect - thanks. Hopefully I didn't permanently damage the seals...


Nope, the seals are toast. Got them out, but the orange rubber coating on the metal seal just sloughed off. Sent a note to BOCA to see if I can get replacements. Lesson learned...


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you're going to clean your bearings frequently then you don't need the dust shields. but if you really want them on there and Boca can't help ya out shoot me a PM and I'll put some in the mail for you... we have a bag full of them.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I run my OS without the OS installed :rotfl:. I guess that means they are not technically OS's .

I may have some of the seals laying around, I think. What size bearings?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Mike at BOCA is sending some seals, but I'm inclined to leave them out, as I do clean them pretty often. Good idea!

Once I took the melted seals out and re-cleaned the bearings, they hummed nicely...

Thanks for the offers though. Testimony that y'all are taking them out and leaving them out!


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Mike at BOCA is sending some seals, but I'm inclined to leave them out, as I do clean them pretty often. Good idea!
> 
> Once I took the melted seals out and re-cleaned the bearings, they hummed nicely...
> 
> Thanks for the offers though. Testimony that y'all are taking them out and leaving them out!


FYI, just found out yesterday, BOCA does offer a shielded ABEC7 bearing. Mike with BOCA said for some reason they don't show the shielded versions on the website for all reels. With these bearings, you will get the roundness of the 7 and the little extra protection from the SS shield. Furthermore, when talkin with Mike about cleaning, of course he recommended their product but lighter fluid would be the next best thing. I used a baby food jar for my bearings.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to know. Mike sent me a sack of orange seals, but I'm going to leave them out for now.

I should have said in my original post, but I am of the school that thinks ABEC #5's are more than adequate for our baitcasters, and would never have spent the extra for the Orange Seal ABEC #7's. This set was in a Gold Chronarch that I scored on eBay. They are a nice 'extra' with the new reel, but I don't think they're enough better to justify the significant additional cost. I know others believe they're a nice splurge, this is just my opinion...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My one reel with OS I took them off and left them off so I can add a drop of oil much easier.

The rest I ordered with the metal shields to hold oil in and keep junk out a tad bit longer.


----------

